
Ńdébé: a modern writing system for the Ìgbò language - EndXA
https://ndebe.org/
======
JPLeRouzic
A quick summary: In older times, since 400 AD and possibly earlier, Nsibidi
was a script system in South Nigeria. Nsibidi is something difficult to
understand for modern people, because it is a pictographic (or ideogramic)
writing system. And indeed it cannot be used with modern computers.

Some attempts had been made to design syllabic systems, in Nigeria one of them
is the Nwagu Aneke script. It was developed for a dialect of Igbo in the late
1950s but never reach wide acceptance.

This attempt is different, it is also a syllabic system but it can be used
easily with a computer. Ńdébé has only 1174 characters. It is considered for
inclusion in Unicode.

[https://linguistics.berkeley.edu/sei/IUC38Presentation.pdf](https://linguistics.berkeley.edu/sei/IUC38Presentation.pdf)

